# que vumetro funciona mejor?



## jmgm (Sep 25, 2011)

hola a todos,hace tiempo hice un vumetro con el lm3914,su funcionamiento es similar al de un vumetro a transistores que hice anteriormente,ya se que para un vumetro seria mejor el lm3915 o el lm3916 pero cuando fui a la tienda no les quedaba en ese momento asi que me apañe con el lm3914. El caso es que vi el esquema de un vumetro con el uaa180 y mi pregunta es la tipica: que diferencias hay entre el vumetro con el lm3914,3915 o 3916  y el vumetro con el uaa180? si alguien lo hizo quisiera saber si su funcionamiento es lineal como un vumetro a trasistores o como el lm3914 o si de lo contrario es logaritmico como el lm3915 o 3916.gracias de antemano y saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2011)

Para hablar de mejor o peor, antes hay que definir el empleo que se le dará al LED Driver, todos encienden tiras de LED´s según una tensión de entrada, en eso son todos iguales, pero fueron pensados para diferentes usos.

Las diferencias se encuentran en los tipos de escala:
El LM3914 posee escala lineal.
El LM3915 posee escala de 3db en 3 db.
El LM3916 posee escala logarítmica. (-20db, -10db, -7db, -5db, -3db, -1db, 0db, 1db, 3db, 3db)
El UAA180 posee escala lineal y 12 salidas en matriz.
Uno que no nombraste es el:
UAA170 posee escala lineal y 16 salidas en matriz.

De acuerdo al tipo de escala los únicos realmente aptos para audio serían el LM3915 y el LM3916, particularmente el último.


----------



## jmgm (Sep 25, 2011)

gracias fogonazo por contestar,entonces el uaa180 tendria un funcionamiento (tipo de escala) similar al del lm3914,cierto? una pregunta mas y perdona si soy cansoso; el lm324 usado como vumetro (no posteo el circuito porque ya lo postee anteriormente y no me permite volver a postearlo,no se como hacer para volver a postear) que tipo de escala tendria?seria similar al del lm3914?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2011)

jmgm dijo:


> . . . no posteo el circuito porque ya lo postee anteriormente y no me permite volver a postearlo,no se como hacer para volver a postear


 
Abris aquel mensaje , copias y pegas en el nuevo mensaje


----------



## jmgm (Sep 25, 2011)

es este,deberia usar 2 lm324


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2011)

jmgm dijo:


> gracias fogonazo por contestar,entonces el uaa180 tendria un funcionamiento (tipo de escala) similar al del lm3914,cierto? una pregunta mas y perdona si soy cansoso; el lm324 usado como vumetro (no posteo el circuito porque ya lo postee anteriormente y no me permite volver a postearlo,no se como hacer para volver a postear) que tipo de escala tendria?seria similar al del lm3914?



A ese esquema (Casi invisible) se le puede dar cualquier escala que se te antoje, ya que está basado en una serie de comparadores a los que le puedes aplicar la tensión de referencia "Que se te de la gana".

Puedes hacerlo lineal, logarítmico o ¿¿¿???

Solo es cuestión de ajustar los valores de los divisores resistivos de la referencia a la escala deseada.


----------



## vifu1979 (Oct 6, 2015)

hola a todo el foro  me gustaria saber donde puedo encontrar esquemas de vumetro  con display vfd ya que no encuentro esquemas y aparte de eso saber que alimentaciones son necesarias


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 6, 2015)

Debe buscar es por Fluorescent Display Tube Level Meter Driver, encuentra a montones:

https://www.google.co.jp/url?sa=t&s...SJuCao&usg=AFQjCNF7jLYZyqg353DKkOTHoF0qEK1IBQ


----------



## inspector gadget (Nov 8, 2015)

saludos amigos, me pueden ayudar sobre como puedo efectuar la modificacion al sgte circuito porque no logro que la aguja llegue hasta el fondo de la escala para despues efectuar la calibracion adecuada porque solo funciona con vu de 500 microamps maximo y yo poseo uno de 900. gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2015)

Intenta reemplazar el diodo 1N4148 por 2 en serie y prueba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2015)

Probá achicar 4k7 o 1k8 a la mitad


----------



## inspector gadget (Nov 9, 2015)

gracias a dosmetros y fogonazo por la respuesta, si , la solucion fue colocar dos diodos en serie, muy agradecido por su respuesta nuevamente muchachos.


----------

